# Graftobian



## esperanza0905 (Sep 1, 2009)

click'ble images



 Foundation mixing palette (stainless steel)





 Concealer palette


----------



## naijapretty (Sep 14, 2009)

Graftobian Dual-finish Foundation Powder

://
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Graftobian Specialty Lip Palette

://


----------

